

What makes a system hard to work with? - baha_man
http://codebetter.com/blogs/jeremy.miller/archive/2009/03/12/what-makes-a-system-hard-to-work-with.aspx

======
thaumaturgy
I wanted to read this, but my eyes kept darting over to the various wobbling,
gyrating, moving ads on the right. Finally it just wasn't worth it.

